# Le Tour vs Panasonic Who designed them and which is better?



## Goldenrod (May 31, 2022)

The Panasonic has a 12 speed but both have the same derailed type.  The frame looks copied.  The Le Tour was made in Greenville, MS? The Panasonic in Japan? The Le Tour has changed parts for my ride preferences.


----------



## Lamont (May 31, 2022)

Both are nice !

To me it depends on the Panasonic model and the year .  Looks like you have maybe a Sport model Panasonic and maybe a 74-77 ish Letour ?

Over the years , I refurbished dozens of Letour , and only had 2-3 Panasonic’s .


My opinion is as the 70s , 80s progress , Panasonics get better and schwinn falls begins somewhat at same price point ( just like the broader trend of the period for bikes cars everything )


Meanwhile , along the way , schwinn ( belatedly,  sadly , for schwinn) sourced / bought mid range road frames frames from Panasonic . 


What I find fascinating is the story of Panasonic ....  it’s long time leader was born of modest means to bike shop owner family and maintained  top capability in frame making craft within the National corp portfolio Right up until the end of his tenure .

Full story here :






						History of Panasonic Bicycles | Panasonic Bicycles Virtual Museum
					

The history of Panasonic Bicycles, bicycle brands, cycling racing teams, and more




					www.panasonicbikemuseum.info
				






Later , with the voyager 11.8  , world sport,  and LeTours ,  schwinn embraces the Far East frames quality and puts the made in Japan label , theme shows up in catalogs. 


I would definitely prefer your silver Letour over a Panasonic Sport of the same period .

Once we get to the 1980s ,  give me a Panasonic 1000dx or Panasonic 3000 over any Letour or  midrange extra life schwinn model ( under / excluding the paramount )

Wonder  what the world wold be like today if American Bike manufacturers had embraced Far East sources earlier under USA brands , and used the breathing room to bring USA  quality and innovation up .


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 1, 2022)

Panasonic built the Le Tours for the first few years starting in 1973 and then later back in Chicago before the they were made in Greenville starting in 1986.


----------



## Lamont (Jun 4, 2022)

What year is your silver one .... was just taking a stab ... does the s/n tell you ?



I really liked the same one but ladies model I had .  They look so much better in person than in pic, 

I was never clear on how much and when schwinn used Panasonic as a source  , maybe that was a stop gap during the bike boom ? 

and I don’t know nearly what most folks here do about schwinn ...

But always enjoy learning more 


So the question remains : 


Who designed the silver w/ red Letour? 



My guess is at that point schwinn provided the design of what they needed to source ?


----------



## Schwinny (Jun 5, 2022)

Design?
That would be frame difference in and geometries wouldn't it? Is that what you are asking?
I know a 1970s Schwinn shop owner here and he says that you can tell the maker by the serial # but not much else. Apparently there were 3or 4 different to Asian sources. I'll try and remember to ask him to clear me up on that next time I see him.
Colors are simple aesthetics. Some color combos strike people differently.


----------



## Tour De Luxe (Jun 7, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Panasonic built the Le Tours for the first few years starting in 1973 and then later back in Chicago before the they were made in Greenville starting in 1986.



I believe the Le Tours were made in Greenville beginning in 1983. I bought two in 1984 and the dealer told me they were made down south.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jun 29, 2022)

Unless someone changed the back wheel or freewheel your Panasonic is an 80's bike. Panasonic didn't offer 12 speeds in the 70's.

Summer of 79 I bought a sport 1000 10 speed. Still have it was $18?.xx. Had the receipt and the brochure for the longest time... probably still do somewhere. There was a 500, 1000 and 2000 all 10 speeds.


----------



## Tour De Luxe (Jun 29, 2022)

Here’s my sister’s Panasonic Villager III, which she probably bought new in 1977. I put on some cheap kids mountain bike bars I scavenged from a kid’s Walmart bike to replace the drop bars so she could try to ride it again, but her arthritis won’t let her pull the brake levers. I didn’t weigh it, but it’s definitely over 30# and made of 1020 steel. I ride it sometimes when I visit her in Charleston, where she lives. It’s a nice rider. I would rate the quality a step below my two 1984 Le Tours (one men’s, one mixte). I do actually like the stem shifters better than downtube shifters, though, particularly with the flat bars. It is a 10 speed.


----------



## FAB Jim the cyclist (Jun 30, 2022)

Tour De Luxe said:


> I believe the Le Tours were made in Greenville beginning in 1983. I bought two in 1984 and the dealer told me they were made down south.



I'm pretty confident they were made by Panasonic from 74-78, then Chicago 79-80, then Panasonic again for 81, then Greenville starting in 82.  I suspect they may have also brought in some from Japan after 81 due to Greenville getting off to a slow start.


----------



## FAB Jim the cyclist (Jun 30, 2022)

I've always assumed Schwinn designed and spec'd all the Schwinn Approved bikes.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 30, 2022)

They dropped into the dumpster but we still ride and enjoy their bikes.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 30, 2022)

Lamont said:


> Both are nice !
> 
> To me it depends on the Panasonic model and the year .  Looks like you have maybe a Sport model Panasonic and maybe a 74-77 ish Letour ?
> 
> ...



My Delicate Bits quiver when they look at that high bar.


----------

